# Halloween Party



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

For UK people who dare venture from their houses, I am having a Halloween party at my house in Ipswich. If you want to come, email me and I'll give you directions and stuff.

Martin.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I simply cannot think of anything scarier. :shock: Truely. :shock:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL. You wait till you get there..............heh heh heh heh.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'd love to go but going to france to buy a ruin tomorrow  :?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ill be there next halloween for sure if you are having one.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Martin...today I came up with the thought "What games would Martin play at his Halloween party?".

I think you need some input from the crowd on this.

My first thought was Scarey Wheely Bin Rides. 8) Pretty good, huh?

Now, bobbing for apples would be too childish...but bobbing for ? ...
is open for discussion.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm going as Martin.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm gonna go to Martins party as a preacher. Or a nun.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, oh, oh...then I'll go as as crazy old bean, old woman with DR, with hearing that I believe is starting to fade out, a slow brain, and perimenopause. Martin'll never guess it's me.

Rev... :lol:

If you go as a nun, you'd best wear those garter hose or something to get in, enngirl. And don't look him in the eyes, you might turn in to a pillar of salt. lol. It could happen. :shock:


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Just don't go as Sebastian's iguana!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I'm going as Martin.


Grrrrrrrrrr.... :evil:

Actually, one of the things I do at my Halloween parties is prepare a selection of cooked 'exotic' meats, and lay them out of the table. I then dare my guests to try one of them, and only tell them after what they've eaten. Hee hee. Well, if they are fool enough to try....

Terri*, you've been so mean to me I'm going to spend the rest of the day thinking up some especially sarcastic response. Just....you....wait. :twisted:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Please don't. I'm sorry. I've decided to give up my "teasing" remarks in a show of good faith between our countries.


----------

